# Potato Wine add ins?



## MurphyTexas (Nov 16, 2012)

Will be starting potato wine next week and wondering what fruits might I add to the primary to give it some interesting flavor? 

With Thanksgiving upon us; potatoes are really on sale. I have 25 pounds of Yukon Golds that I will be turning into mashed potatoes etc. Usually I cook the potatoes and *discard the cooking water*. I found Tom's Potato Wine recipe and it says to save the cooking water into a primary and *discard the potatoes*. A bell went off in my head (or is someone at the door?) So I will be making mashed potatoes and potato wine this Thanksgiving. 

Any thoughts regarding primary add ins? 

If nothing else, I could always add lemon juice for peeing potato wine. Candy canes and make spud schnapps wine.


----------



## saramc (Jan 4, 2013)

Murphy did you ever decide on anything? I know several people who make plain potato wine with a final ACV in the range of where they tend to make most of their wines--and they use it to top up their carboys after racking. It is usually a nice neutral wine, actually enjoyable alone, but will adapt to any fruit-herb-spice that you desire.

...Sara


----------

